# Round 2 of summer video chats..or lack of



## Houstondad (Jul 6, 2011)

So my kids are visiting their mom for a big chunk of the summer. Longer than the standard, which at the time, I wanted the kids to see their mother as much as possible (she "ran away" to Minneapolis while the kids and I live in Houston).
Anyways, last summer their mom was terrible at getting the kids to video chat with me at the designated times. Yet, when they were with me during the school year, I always made the designated video chat times priority #1 ( they chat twice a week). So the summer thus far has been mixed reviews. Sometimes, she has them ready for chats, other times she forgets or reschedules because their plans ran over the designated time. Total BS I know. So instead of raking her over the coals like I did last year, I was wondering how I could make it more productive. 
One idea is sharing a calendar with her through Google (which happens to be the source of our video chats).
Any other ideas? Thanks


----------

